# Nice Fat Red Grouper on FishBites! (PICS)



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Went back hoping for a repeat of last night. Tonight nailed some nice Fat Red Grouper inshore using shrimp flavored FishBites! Also caught some lameazz toadfish, but let's talk about the nasty little groupers we tangled with, and we weren't even wearing our hoodys =) Oh yeah, I'm am not going to even go into details about the ones that got away! 





































Big UP's to Willll-Beeezy, the ghetto of Ponce Ezzzzy:



















Ma boy Blake pulling a saltwater Jimmy Houston:










Oh yeah, and before we started fishing I was over at Inlet Harbor when the Sea Spirit half day party boat came in. They said they went out 12 miles and caught these nice fish:

15-lb Red Snapper:










46 inch/19-lb Barracuda as well as a nice 42" Dolphin:










.--. --- -. -.-. . .-. ..- .-.. . --..


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

It almost seemed like we got more bites on the hooks that had Crab flavored Fishbites on them than the Shrimp flavored ones. Trying to figure out if it had more to do with the color, or the flavor?! I think the color just made them easier to see. Anyone else tried them?

This came up on another thread so I will throw it in here:

In regards to keeping Grouper shorts: I'm not a guy who feels compelled to eat everything I catch. I'm new school and release almost everything with the exception being slot Flounder & Pomps. I'm not a big Grouper fan anyway, its too fishy tasting. My buddy in the restaurant industry says that 95% of the fish sold as Grouper in Florida, is not even Grouper at all. Any guesses as to what it really is?


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

KodiakZach said:


> My buddy in the restaurant industry says that 95% of the fish sold as Grouper in Florida, is not even Grouper at all. Any guesses as to what it really is?


I'm going to guess King Clip. My mother used to buy King Clip all the time and she'd swear up and down how similar it was to grouper. It's much cheaper than grouper too. One day I showed her a picture of what a King Clip looks like and she hasn't eaten it since.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

KZ, do you have a job? I think i will sell my pressure washing biz and be more like you  I'm lucky to go 3 times a week


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Reel were you at Playalinda today? Planing on being there in the morning, was wondering whst the grass was like.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Check ma' post


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Yup, I work from home and am fortunate enough to be able to still go fishing every day depending on my workload. It helps that I live 650 ft from the sand on the beach in Ponce, 3 houses away from the Intracoastal, and 4 minutes from the Jetty. With all these great places to fish within a few minutes of my house/work, it makes it easy to sneak in a couple hours before, during, or after work daily.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

ShowOff


----------

